# MacOS X Mojave Released: 9/24/18



## Geoff Grace (Sep 24, 2018)

macOS X 10.14 Mojave was released today. More here:

https://www.macworld.com/article/3282418/os-x/macos-mojave-everything-you-need-to-know.html (MacOS Mojave: Apple releases the latest version of its Macintosh operating system)

Some music software companies have already announced compatibility. However, they warn they warn that not everyone is compatible yet. I received an email from Akai noting that Mojave doesn't allow users to install hardware drivers without first adjusting system settings. More about that here:

http://akaipro.com/support/kb/articles/macos-high-sierra-and-mojave---driver-installation-results-in-system-extension-blocked (macOS High Sierra and Mojave - Driver Installation Results in System Extension Blocked)

When do you plan to upgrade? Early adopters, please post your experiences here.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 24, 2018)

Wit my specific set of tools, I've only had slight graphics problems with one program(Bitwig). NI already fixed the problems in their FX series. Other than that, it's been pretty smooth sailing, _for my specific setup_.


----------



## KV626 (Sep 24, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> Wit my specific set of tools, I've only had slight graphics problems with one program(Bitwig). NI already fixed the problems in their FX series. Other than that, it's been pretty smooth sailing, _for my specific setup_.



Same here. It's like Pro Tools didn't even notice there was a new OS  All my plugins and VIs are fine. Loving the dark mode....


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 24, 2018)

My 2011 iMac has missed the Mojave cut. Wishing everyone best of luck!


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 24, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> My 2011 iMac has missed the Mojave cut. Wishing everyone best of luck!


No kidding? Well, I guess that counts for my ‘11 laptop as well. One more reason to upgrade.


----------



## KV626 (Sep 24, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> macOS X 10.14.1 Mojave was released today.



I'm sure 10.14.1 won't take too long to pop up, but for now it's only 10.14


----------



## goalie composer (Sep 24, 2018)

Here is a resource I like to use: https://www.sweetwater.com/sweetcare/articles/macos-10-14-mojave-compatibility/#List


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 24, 2018)

KV626 said:


> I'm sure 10.14.1 won't take too long to pop up, but for now it's only 10.14


Oops. Thanks, @KV626. Fixed.

I knew better, but I guess I had a momentary glitch in my operating system. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gpax (Sep 24, 2018)

Before people start saying what works, might I suggest that there is no such thing as a serendipitous Mac OS update? In terms of good-intentioned forum members reporting personal compatibility experiences, official support by the respective third-party developer is precisely that. 

The Sweetwater article above always does a good job tracking (and linking) where each manufacturer is in this process. FWIW, through the years, I’ve seen some of my list of tools take up to three months - or more - before being OK’d for use with the latest OS. 

Just to underscore this point, especially since someone has already given their thumbs up for some NI plugins in Mojave, Native Instruments has not, in fact, OK’d anything for official compatibility as of today’s date. For me, with a system that has many workflow variables, even one incompatible thing could jeopardize things - like falling dominoes. 

If you update to Mojave anyway, or get a new Mac with it preinstalled, third-party compatibility is still a calculated risk until each respective manufacturer has tested their wares and posted an OK. 

G


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 24, 2018)

Some brave people. I finally decided today was the day to upgrade to High Sierra, and find out it's already out the door. Luckily, I backed up an installer. Unless an app requires me to upgrade, I don't. But I haven't had system issues in years, seems to pay to be slightly behind.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 25, 2018)

Everything good here with Mojave with Logic Pro X, Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, Play, Kontakt, Engine, UVI Workstation, Spectrasonics stuff, U-he synths, and UAD plug-ins and my Apogee Element 24 and its software.


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 25, 2018)

I know Finale has specifically said it’s not compatible with Mojave.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 25, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Everything good here with Mojave with Logic Pro X, Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, Play, Kontakt, Engine, UVI Workstation, Spectrasonics stuff, U-he synths, and UAD plug-ins and my Apogee Element 24 and its software.


On what kind of Mac?


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 25, 2018)

anyone bought a new video card for their mac pro cheesgrater so mojave works?


----------



## KV626 (Sep 25, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> anyone bought a new video card for their mac pro cheesgrater so mojave works?



Yes. I have mid-2012 5,1 dual proc. I replaced to stock HD 5770 with an MSI RX 560 4GB (as per recommended by Apple) for about $200 (canadian). You won't get boot screen (which is normal and the price to pay to get Mojave on our Mac Pros - these cards can't be flashed). Just make sure you're running 10.13.6, the Mojave installer needs this version to properly upgrade the Boot ROM to 138.0.0.0.0. You WILL see the Apple logo and progress bar during the installation though. The whole process went very smooth here so nothing to fear  ....what I like about the RX 560 is that it doesn't need additional power, so it may be somewhat "entry-level" but it's more than enough for audio.


----------



## KV626 (Sep 25, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> I know Finale has specifically said it’s not compatible with Mojave.



And yet I have absolutely no issue with Finale 25.5 and Mojave. I do know they said we should wait for Finale 26 but again, no problem with 25.5.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm still on Sierra with a Mac Pro 5,1 2010. Just wondering if there is any benefit to Mojave compared to what I'm already using?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 25, 2018)

Email from Soundtoys:



Soundtoys said:


> Dear Soundtoys Users,
> 
> Our development team is currently looking into a few known issues with the way the graphical user interfaces of Soundtoys plug-ins are being displayed on the new macOS Mojave operating system. We advise that our users hold off on updating to Mojave until a compatibility update has been released. Please stay tuned for updates.
> 
> ...


Best,

Geoff


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 26, 2018)

KV626 said:


> Yes. I have mid-2012 5,1 dual proc. I replaced to stock HD 5770 with an MSI RX 560 4GB (as per recommended by Apple) for about $200 (canadian). You won't get boot screen (which is normal and the price to pay to get Mojave on our Mac Pros - these cards can't be flashed). Just make sure you're running 10.13.6, the Mojave installer needs this version to properly upgrade the Boot ROM to 138.0.0.0.0. You WILL see the Apple logo and progress bar during the installation though. The whole process went very smooth here so nothing to fear  ....what I like about the RX 560 is that it doesn't need additional power, so it may be somewhat "entry-level" but it's more than enough for audio.



Thanks. Good to know


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 26, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I'm still on Sierra with a Mac Pro 5,1 2010. Just wondering if there is any benefit to Mojave compared to what I'm already using?



Only macs from 2012 and up should be compatible with Mojave.


----------



## KV626 (Sep 26, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> Only macs from 2012 and up should be compatible with Mojave.



Actually all 5,1 Mac Pros, including 2010s, 2012s and even 4,1 flashed to 5,1 are compatible - provided they have a supported GPU.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 26, 2018)

Saxer said:


> On what kind of Mac?



Late 2013 iMac 3.5 i7.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 26, 2018)

KV626 said:


> Actually all 5,1 Mac Pros, including 2010s, 2012s and even 4,1 flashed to 5,1 are compatible - provided they have a supported GPU.


Wups, thanks for the headsup on that one.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 26, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Late 2013 iMac 3.5 i7.


Thanks!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 26, 2018)

goalie composer said:


> Here is a resource I like to use: https://www.sweetwater.com/sweetcare/articles/macos-10-14-mojave-compatibility/#List


HAHA

You saved me the time 
I do so appreciate how they do this every macOS version!


----------



## JJP (Sep 26, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> I know Finale has specifically said it’s not compatible with Mojave.



From MakeMusic's Website:

_"As of September 25, 2018 we consider Finale version 25 fully compatible and supported on macOS Mojave. All previous versions of notation products prior to this are known to have compatibility issues and we do not expect these to provide good results. These versions are not supported on this macOS. 

Finale version 26, planned for release later this year, will fully support macOS Mojave."_

I also received an email from them today that read:

"_Upon testing with Monday's public release of https://perform.makemusic.com/pub/cc?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DYQpglLjHJlTQGrqNe9eng401iJGwzchwemdOUydvzdKKJuze1JN9HlYOrjXEXsqCCfn7R2gVXtpKX%3DCTSBTWTT&_ei_=Eq2tf9zs59idfPO1Sc_9BblhXsE3iVdXUGOwzPUEHAzEpbpn_nzvxz0oY_BoZZcRFfxS9W8XaVrj-vDyuPieyv9kYrFWw7e_DYaVNfI96t6IXLxR. (macOS 10.14 Mojave), we're pleased to report that the https://perform.makemusic.com/pub/cc?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DYQpglLjHJlTQGrqNe9eng401iJGwzchwemdOUydvzdKKJuze1JN9HlYOrjXEXsqCCfn7R2gVXtpKX%3DCTSBTWWT&_ei_=Eq2tf9zs59idfPO1Sc_9BblhXsE3iVdXUGOwzPUEHAzEpbpn_nzvxz0oY_BoZZcRFfxS9W8XaVrj-vDyuPieyv9kYrFWw7e_DYaVNfI96t6IXLxR. (problems we had seen previously) have been resolved. _
_
Because Finale v25.5 is compatible with Mojave, as will be https://perform.makemusic.com/pub/cc?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DYQpglLjHJlTQGrqNe9eng401iJGwzchwemdOUydvzdKKJuze1JN9HlYOrjXEXsqCCfn7R2gVXtpKX%3DCTSBTWAT&_ei_=Eq2tf9zs59idfPO1Sc_9BblhXsE3iVdXUGOwzPUEHAzEpbpn_nzvxz0oY_BoZZcRFfxS9W8XaVrj-vDyuPieyv9kYrFWw7e_DYaVNfI96t6IXLxR. (Finale v26)due later this year, we no longer anticipate a need for a 25.5.1 release. If you planned to update your macOS, you should be able to do so without any related issues to Finale."_


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 27, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> Only macs from 2012 and up should be compatible with Mojave.



That's not quite accurate - 2010 Mac Pros are compatible if you have a GPU that supports Metal.

I have a 2009 4,1 that thinks it's a 5,1 running High Sierra, and I'm pretty confident it will run Mojave also....


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m stopped out at El Cap with my rusty 2008 cheesegrater, though I hear it could be flashed to Sierra. Mojave too?


----------



## gpax (Sep 29, 2018)

EDIT: I initially posted what did not work with VSL and my Stream Deck. As is now implicit in the new OS, I had to go into the preferences and allow certain apps (Logic Pro X) to be able to access the "synsopos" file to verify VSL. Similarly, with my Stream Deck which I have hotkeys assigned to for LPX, I had to go into the Security & Privacy> privacy> Disability setting and enable that to "control my computer" so LPX could receive that key information. Took me all afternoon to figure this out. 

All seems to be well now, the plethora of other Third-party applications, knock on wood, fine for now.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 30, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> anyone bought a new video card for their mac pro cheesgrater so mojave works?


I did not buy a new one so it works with Mojave (as I bought it a while ago), but I use the AMD Sapphire 7950 Mac which supports Metal


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 30, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> Only macs from 2012 and up should be compatible with Mojave.


2010 and 2012 Mac Pro's are identical apart from a simple clock boost of the Xeon's
So the 2010 will work fine 
Otherwise, identical hardware

UPDATE: Sorry for repeating what 2 others have said


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 30, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> 2010 and 2012 Mac Pro's are identical apart from a simple clock boost of the Xeon's
> So the 2010 will work fine
> Otherwise, identical hardware
> 
> UPDATE: Sorry for repeating what 2 others have said



No worries man


----------

